
Rothenberg Ventures on the “Brink of Implosion” - dawhizkid
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/18/at-rothenberg-ventures-the-rise-and-fall-of-a-virtual-gatsby/amp/
======
RobPfeifer
No one touching this one?

